# SuperBowl XLVI - Who do you think will win?



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

It's almost time...not sure whether any of the hardcore football fans will be on BCA. But never too late to post a poll


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm hoping the Patriots. 

Never liked the Giants or Eli Manning for some reason.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm not a hardcore fan myself, but definitely one game I do watch & yes never too late for a poll


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

New England will win


----------



## ovathedge (Aug 9, 2010)

New england


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

kinda surprised so many people are for New England...I would think the majority of people would be against any team from the Boston area lol


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

The commercials are more entertaining than this game.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

the commercials are more entertaining than all gridiron football games.


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

Giants giants giants........................................................................will be victorious.................................................................


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

New England all the way baby....=)


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Woohoo!

Sent from my Samsung Mobile using Tapatalk


----------

